# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Butuh pencerahan

## Romeojd

Salam kenal om semuanya..saya newbie dr garut di per koi an

----------


## Yancedoang

Halo om salam kenal

----------


## LDJ

Salam kenal om Romi

----------


## Soegianto

selamatbdatang di forum ini

----------

